# Another Fly Cutter (my First Project)



## magu (Mar 3, 2015)

I MADE A THING!!!!!!

Okay, now that I am done with my macaroni plate moment.... let me show you all the macaroni plate I made:






It is a fly cutter made from a 3" long piece of 1.25" diameter 12L14. The tool slot is cut at 20 degrees and will accept up to a 3/8 inch tool. Below is a picture of the stock being turned down in my lathe, pa picture of the milling setup ( I forgot to take a picture with the piece still in the vise) and finally a picture of it chucked up in the mill. 

As a hint to anyone else who is ill supplied and finds them needing to protect their piece of round stock from the V groove in a vise, I simply wrapped the shank in a piece of tin foil I stole from the kitchen and tightened down. It did a remarkable job of protecting the turned surface.


----------



## customchris (Mar 4, 2015)

I have been wanting to make on of those . I guess I will have to learn to use my milling attachment for my lathe.. Nice job


----------



## magu (Mar 4, 2015)

Chris, once I got into it it really wasn't bad. A milling attachment would work. Alternatively, if you have a boring bar holder, turn the shank to that diameter and use that to mill the slant and slot.


----------

